# Awful Day!



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

What I'm going to write below is for older girls only 




Well today (of all days) I started 'that time of the month' I was scared and a bit confused! I told mum and she supplied me with the neccesities but then I remembered I had PE and Dance today at school - (this happened 15 mins before I was due to leave for the bus) So I was kind of panicking!
So naturally (well naturally for me anyway) I started to feel sick - I didn't know if I was going to be or not. I was really worried :shock:

Anyway got to school and remembered it was PHSE (where instead of going to our form rooms we have to check this board and we're in a different room) so I went to look on the board (my bus was late anyway) I saw 9REE (my form) and it said MU2 - so off I toddled to MU2... my class wasn't in there! I went back to the board and read it again it definitly said MU2! I went to my head of year and he goes your not in MU2 your in S7 so off I toddled to S7! Luckily they were in there otherwise I probably would of cried lol! Luckily I didn't get a late mark because I said my bus was late.

That might not seem bad to you but today is kind of important to me - I just think its stupid how we're just had 2 weeks off school and the 2nd day back is when my body starts to change - ARGH

Thanks for listening


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 21, 2009)

AAWWW Becca i am sorry that you are going through this but you do get use to it. I remember when i got mine for the first time i was at an amusement park with my friend and her FATHER!!!!!!!!!!! I was mortified, i didnt know what to do, i didnt have anything with me, cause i had no clue that i was going to get it. I was miserable the whole day and went to the bathroom every other minute,lol, i was too embarressed to get something from the machines they have in the bathroom, so i wadded up toilet paper and put it on my underwear, so then i was even more paranoid,lol!!! I can of course laugh at it now but then it wasnt funny. One thing you will learn that it never comes at a convenient time, but you will learn to always be prepaired just in case.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

hehe Fran!!
I'm just glad I wasn't actually at school - gosh that would of been bad!
I guess I'll get used to it! I don't like it though it feels wierd! I got this pain just under my belly this morning and I was like wtf - went to the bathroom and bam! I guess if I get that pain everytime before I get it I'll know when I'm coming on which could be a good thing.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes it will always come at the worst time. Bye a bag put your products in there keep it in your purse. So you always have them. Make sure you have pain killers also. I use midol. Its a girls best friend.

Be ready for the un expected.

I was at school in the class where they teach you about this. A malke teacher go figure. Then the cramps came. My mom thought I was dieing I thought I wasdieing I have the worst cramps ever. 

Dont come near me. Dont touch me just let me be in my little ball on the floor tell the midol kicks in.


----------



## TexasMari (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I hate going anywhere when mother nature gives me that "gift." Especially the first day. The first day is always the worst. Like Mrs. PBJ said Midol works wonders and always be prepared. Also, take it easy and get plenty of rest.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 21, 2009)

At first your cycles may be wacky until your body adjusts to it, but usually you can count on it anywhere from 28 to 35 days, but like i said sometimes peoples cycles are off or just wacky all the time. I usually use a motrin for cramps but usually i have one day in it that nothing really helps, just lots of veg time and not doing much of an ything


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Haven't felt that bad today really just sick :/ will that change??
Does everyone get cramps? If I do excersise and stuff will it help?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 21, 2009)

I think everyone is different, some get cramps some people dont. I use to get cramps all the time then i changed and would only be cramppy for one day of my whole period. some people bleed for 7 days i only ever had it for three days, one day being really heavy flow. I think it might take some time for you and your body to adjust to the changes. Unfortunately this is a blessing and a neccessaity if you ever want to have kids in the future. Some people can feel ovulation pains, i can feel t hem every other month from my one ovary and cant feel it in my other ovary.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 21, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Haven't felt that bad today really just sick :/ will that change??
> Does everyone get cramps? If I do excersise and stuff will it help?


My 'time of the month' is totally weird, I can go months without one. I think the last time I had one was three months ago and the longest I've went without one was 5 months, but then I had the worst almighty painful one ever. So it doesn't bother me that they don't come around very often. 

I always get a pain in my abdomen just before it starts, alot of the time it's the night before I feel a really bad pain and I feel all bloated and icky lol.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 21, 2009)

I started on September the 11th! I always remember the date (it wasn't 2001, by the way.. I was about 15).

I started while I was away at my Dads! Just my Dad was there... his girlfriend had gone away on holiday and I seemingly taken everything with her as well. I searched literally the whole house for some pads but I couldn't find any anywhere so I ended up going for the tissue method for 3 days...

I've never had huge cramps and always been normal/light, but occasionally it hits you. A few months ago I had the worst pains ever. I felt like I was going to be sick, I was writhing in pain on the sofa! 

I haven't found exercise helps but heat definitely does, along with a lot of paracetemol.

Good luck! I hated pads, I always wanted to use tampons but could never get them to 'work'. I only managed to use them just after my 17th birthday and they are a life saver!

I'm lucky I don't get mood swings too bad, at least not noticeably. I also get dull pains a few days before so I can be prepared.

It is a real pain but you'll get used to it.

One good thing to do is to make a little star on your calendar or diary on the day you come on. That way you can watch out for a pattern without having to remember. I did that from day one, my pattern changed a bit and is now regular after 3 years. Very useful to know when you are expecting the 'painters and decorators'.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's a little LOL for you. I was at the concession stand at a movie theater (quite crowded). I was digging in my purse for my wallet and knocked out a tampon which, of course, went rolling across the floor. Needless to say, I was mortified. I was a teen when this happened.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL funny story Patti - thanks guys 

You help a lot 

I still feel sick atm


----------



## Flashy (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Becca  You're growing up.

It's a nightmare starting, but the more it happens, the more you get used to it. Hopefully it won't be too bad for you if you didn't have much pain today.

The feeling sick may be related to this, but equally, it may just be that you've had a nasty churny day and you're over stressed and anxious and worrying about it, which makes it worse.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Congratulations Becca  You're growing up.


Yeaah I should be celebrating!! 
I'll just think of the good things - because at least I know my body is working properly 

Thanks Tracccy and everyone


----------



## Flashy (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup  I didn't start until I was 16, and everyone else had, and they talked about it, and I remember one conversation about how everyone in the year must have started and stuff, and I knew I hadn't. You're right, your body is working, and you're also very average too, I'd guess some of your friends have started, and some haven't, based on how much friends were, so that should help make it a bit easier too, because you should have others around you going through similar things.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm the last one to start 

Just talking to my best mate atm


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I guess.... congratulations? If that's the right thing to say?! Lol!

I remember when I started mine. It was one evening at home- during a powercut! I'd got to the toilet, realised I started, but then all the lights went out before I could do anything lol! I knew where the stuff was, but I couldn't find it or work out what I was doing in the dark, so I ended up having to let my mum in the bathroom with a torch to help me!

I agree with Tracy that the feeling sick is probably due to the stress of it all- it's quite a big thing to have happen to you, especially when you're in a rush like that!

Exercise is supposed to help, though I never feel like it. Hot water bottle too, and strangely enough, chocolate! I usually take paracetamol or ibuprofen, or both if it's really bad. My cramps do tend to get pretty bad especially recently after I had my coil removed (before that I'd had no monthly visits for 5 years- BLISS!) Just pampering myself with a magazine and a bar of dairy milk and snuggling on the sofa works for me usually!


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Jen 

I do quite a lot of dancing/running/bouncing around  lol anyway - will try to keep it up. Did tennis today in PE and felt okay then!


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratuations? I spose we should throw you a blood party haha, my friend got this "changes your body go through" book from her dad haha talk about akward lol. But anyway parently thats what some people do, it gave you all these suggestions on games, food etc. 

1st thing tampons RULE! They kick butt! Yeah exercise is sposed to work but personally im like Jen, block o choc on couch! I got mine about 11 I think, at my dads...Dad was changing my sheets and saw the "evidence" my plan was to sneak in and wash them and dry them in the dead of darkness so no one knew lol. But Dad was trying to be nice and do my laundry and beat me to them. When I got back from being out there was a supermarket bag FULL of pads, tampons, incontinence daipers EVERYTHING, and some nice crispy sheets haha. Poor guy, never said anything either.......


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL Bless your dad!

I'm scared to use tampons at the moment  Pads are fine for now though I suppose  I don't go swimming often - but I'm going on holiday for a couple of days in May... eek -I'm scared


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Becca! It's so cool that you're entering into a new chapter of your life....and yeah, it is a pain sometimes. The more active you are, they say, the less likely you are to have really bad cramps. I take Motrin or Ibuprofen every month for a couple of days. Don't be surprised if you skip some time, or if you're just really regular right from the start. While we women all get this, it is really as individual as we are as to how it proceeds. Take care, and welcome to the wonderful world of womanhood.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 21, 2009)

i have not had mine, but enya, in my class had hers when she was 8!!!!!
poor enya.
poor becca.
wait i think i mean congrats!!!!LOL
i cant wait?????:?
:hug: to becca!!!!!!!!!
ps. sorry to take over thread but, i get white stuff "down there".
i use small, thin pad things. its geting more often, and "heavyer"if that makes sense. i just want to know what it is. i have had it for 5 or 6months.
sorry for h34r2 ur thread becca







lol. gitterly


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Well Elena - don't worry about it serioiusly just deal with it when it happens to you and you'll deal with it in your own way 

But thanks guys - I am quite active I guess


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Elena I'll PM you


----------



## irishlops (Apr 21, 2009)

replyed and logging off with a cyber hug 2 you.
big growing up girl


----------



## Flashy (Apr 21, 2009)

You don't need to worry about tampons. Just start with getting used to this, and then when the time feels right, then look about those, but don't get all anxious about them. Some ladies never use them at all, it's a choice and not something you have to do.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 21, 2009)

Elena the white stuff is discharge, and during the month alot of women will notice an increase in this right around olvulation time. This could be that your body is getting ready to start your period.

I havent had mine since last feb, because of pregnancy and now i am breast feeding, i did have the usual after the birth but boy i am not going to be happy when it comes back,lol. I have been having these dreams that i get it even though i am breast feeding,lol, do you think i really dont want it back?


----------



## irishlops (Apr 21, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Elena the white stuff is discharge, and during the month alot of women will notice an* increase *in this right around olvulation time. This could be that your body is getting ready to start your period.


oh yay! (sarcasm big time....)
my school bag has some "suplies" in it and 50p just in case i need to use the machine the girls bathroom.
 increase..... big time.... becca said its cleaning my insides out... so i guess its getting ready..
----
thanks. 
ps. becca. i heard that using tampons is best left till your, or any girls our age untill your older and it would not damage something or the other. i forget. 
good luck becca.

(should i tell my mum if i get my period? i dont really need to. i have lots of supplies and dont want to tell her in case she taunts me, and would not give me pain relife stuff.....oh well ill deal with it when it comes.)
 bai becca.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 21, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> . I have been having these dreams that i get it even though i am breast feeding,lol, do you think i really dont want it back?


hhummm...
let me see. night mares. = bad thing or you dont like.
i think you would* really *love it back!!!!!(sarcasm)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 21, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Here's a little LOL for you. I was at the concession stand at a movie theater (quite crowded). I was digging in my purse for my wallet and knocked out a tampon which, of course, went rolling across the floor. Needless to say, I was mortified. I was a teen when this happened.



Ha ha. I have had my fair share of monthly embarrassments!:rollseyesIncluding coming on my period while horse riding - in _cream _jodpurs. Yeah...it seeped right through.:embarrassed:That was dead embarrassing! LOL.



I wouldn't worry Becca.I get quite nauseous sometimes and crampscan really hurt, but neurofen and a hot water bottle usually do the trick! That being said, I am constantly arguing with one of my male friends over what is more painful - period cramps or being kicked in his 'man area'. Men don't know pain!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 21, 2009)

The first time I started mine...it was the night before my first day of school in the 4th grade. It was like...3 weeks before my 10th birthday.  Oh...it was grand...just grand.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

You can use tampons any age but only when your ready 
And remember I'm here to talk to if you don't want to tell your mum. Its up to you if you want to tell her or not.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 21, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> LOL Bless your dad!
> 
> I'm scared to use tampons at the moment  Pads are fine for now though I suppose  I don't go swimming often - but I'm going on holiday for a couple of days in May... eek -I'm scared



I started attempting tampons about a year after I started (so, like 16) and I found it impossible. It really hurt and it made me feel dizzy and weird. I tried every month for a year and I was so upset about it. Eventually one day I just persevered (I remember being in a very very odd position when it finally 'worked' sorry if thats TMI) and I was so happy!

If you do want to try I recommend going for the lightest, smallest tampon you can find. I also find plastic applicators are much, much easier. I use Tampax Compack which are pink, much better than the paper ones IMO.

They seriously rock though. I haven't used a pad in almost 18 months, I could never go back to them! They make me feel so much better and I hardly notice I'm on anymore because they are so easy. Plus you can always inconspicuously stuff them up your sleeve when you go to the loo in class to avoid the 'why does she need to take her bag with her?' comments.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 21, 2009)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here's a little LOL for you. I was at the concession stand at a movie theater (quite crowded). I was digging in my purse for my wallet and knocked out a tampon which, of course, went rolling across the floor. Needless to say, I was mortified. I was a teen when this happened.
> ...


Cringe!

My friend get's hers reallly heavy, and the poor girl always seems to get them anything we are having sleepovers, my last birthday she had it and was sitting on my bed and it seeped through onto the cover, nice. She noticed and got dead embarassed and was trying to cover it up, I felt so bad for her, like it wasn't her fault. So my other friend just sort of made a joke of it and said '' X, do you need a pad'' so she wasn't too embarassed.

I don't think I have any embarassing stories, mine usually aren't _too_ heavy but they can be.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Fran


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh and if you have really bad stomach cramps, if you lie in a 'foetal position' is helps alot! It's like where you lie on your side, bend your knees and bring them up to your stomach, it's always how I fall asleep when I have cramps.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Grace


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Grace your poor friend! My friend was staying at my house for 2 weeks while her parents were away and she leaked, like LEAKED through the sheets, mattress protector the only thing that stopped it was the electric blanket, she was so embarassed when she told me, poor wee poppet. 

Oh Fran I know what you mean about the tampon thing! took me like years to acctually get them working, but they're bliss once you got it. I don't really like applicators but they're good to "get the hang of things" I like those kotex U ones in bright little colours and they're tiny as. I saw these cases in a pharmacy the other day it was like a lipgloss tube but it was actually a tampon holder! Ingenious!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2009)

yes tampons are a girls best friend.

I cant use pads unless I have to


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 21, 2009)

I get really heavy periods. Like super plus tampon and still need to change it every 2 hours heavy (for the first few days). I love tampons. It just makes things cleaner and feels better. I still need pads for backup. I didn't start using tampons until about 1 year after I stared. 
When you are at school, keep a pad in your pocket or purse (if you are allowed a purse with you). That way you don't have to go to your bag or locker to get one. Try to go during class breaks. It is better to go more than you need than to have it leak. 

For me, nights are the worst. I either use a small towel between my legs or a pad and some tight shorts (like gym shorts) to keep everything in place. I like to to wipes to clean up if it is a bit messy, especially with pads. I have seen some pads that come with a wipe so you don't have to carry wipes as well as the other stuff. 

I don't get bad cramps or pain. Exercise can help with some discomfort and can also get your mind off of your period. 

Don't be afraid to let your teachers know that you have it and may not be able to participate in a class like Gym or dance. Get a friend to talk to your teacher with you if you want. Most teachers are understanding (especially female teachers) and will excuse you. Having a note from home can be helpful too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Here's a little LOL for you. I was at the concession stand at a movie theater (quite crowded). I was digging in my purse for my wallet and knocked out a tampon which, of course, went rolling across the floor. Needless to say, I was mortified. I was a teen when this happened.


LOL! I once dug for a pen in my purse (I have those big chunky ones) and I pulled out a tampon and started to hand it to someone!! LOL!


----------



## Leaf (Apr 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *



> My friend get's hers reallly heavy, and the poor girl always seems to get them anything we are having sleepovers, my last birthday she had it and was sitting on my bed and it seeped through onto the cover, nice. She noticed and got dead embarassed and was trying to cover it up, I felt so bad for her, like it wasn't her fault. So my other friend just sort of made a joke of it and said '' X, do you need a pad'' so she wasn't too embarassed.






In high school - 

I went into the bathroom and found an aquaintance in there crying. She had on a white skirt and bled through... She was mortified.

I went to the locker room and got my sweat pants - went back to the bathroom and offered them to her but she declined since they went against dress code. I gave her my blue jeans to wear and wore the sweat pants myself.

I didn't make it through the rest of class before I was pulled into the office for "innapropriate attire". I not only got sent home, but ended up suspended for 2 days for breaking the rules.

Go figure!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 21, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I get really heavy periods. Like super plus tampon and still need to change it every 2 hours heavy (for the first few days).


I get it bad sometimes that the Super plus tampons i have to change hourly , if that!!!!!!!!!!! but that is usually only for a day, thank god!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 21, 2009)

Leaf, what a story! That sucks that you got suspended, but at least it was for a good cause.

I started when I was 10 and no one else was even close to starting. It took at least two years for most of my friends to catch up with me. I remember one girl made a comment at always having to wear a pad because she thought once it started you never stopped! I had to explain how it worked to her.

I could never get tampons to work properly. I would always have to use a panty liner or something as back up because I would always leak. And the tampon would never be full either, it would just somehow work it's way around it.

Now, I use something that is called a "Diva Cup". It is a reusable cup made from silicon. You dump it and wash it, then re-insert it.
http://www.divacup.com/

I love it so much. It took me about three months to figure out how to insert it correctly, but now it's like nothing is there. No leaks, and I only have to deal with it twice a day. One of the biggest pluses is that you only have to buy once, and you don't have to ever worry about running out of supplies. It's also better for the environment.

--Dawn


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2009)

A diva cup hhhmmm does it hurt to insert it it looks bigger around then a tampon. I may have to try that


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never been able to use tampons  I just can't get along with them. I HATE using pads- they are SO uncomfortable, the wings never stay in place and they're just.... not nice. I think maybe I need to try again because all my friends use them and swear by them too.

I remember when I was younger I was ALWAYS paranoid that I would leak. I got so paranoid that when I went to sleepovers at my friends house etc instead of just my usual nightdress I would wear 2 pairs of pants, a pair of shorts, and even one time I remember wearing 2 pads!! I used to get up super-early and check, but one day I forgot to check and I had leaked, but my friend just told her mum who washed the duvet and told me not to worry about it. Bless!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate pads too  They are so uncomfortable, especially in warm weather lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2009)

I was lucky my grandma was a be prepared woman. So when I hit 9 (Some woman in my family start REALLY young) she sewed a little pouch in my bags so I had pads ALL the time! So when I was in 7th grade(End of Jan 96) (I know because I was hit by a car a few days later!) I felt funny! Cramps started and I got up asked to go to the bathroom took my bag... 

Than I went home called my mom at work let her know and yea.... She called my grandma, aunts etc.... My grandma called her sister.... Yea 2:30pm I told my mom by 3:00pm MY WHOLE FAMILY KNEW!

I also recall I was using a silk dress my mom had. It was yellow with flowers. I kept thinking thank god I am prepared otherwise she would kill me if it was damaged. 

I just called and asked why she let everyone know...her response..."It's tradition!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Now, I use something that is called a "Diva Cup". It is a reusable cup made from silicon. You dump it and wash it, then re-insert it.
> http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> I love it so much. It took me about three months to figure out how to insert it correctly, but now it's like nothing is there. No leaks, and I only have to deal with it twice a day. One of the biggest pluses is that you only have to buy once, and you don't have to ever worry about running out of supplies. It's also better for the environment.
> ...





I am so trying to figure that out...

I have NEVER attempted tampons!! :nerves1They scare me!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 21, 2009)

Mrs. PJB: You kinda fold it up when you insert it, then it expands once it's in. I can't feel it at all once it is inserted properly. In the long run, I'm going to save so much money as well. It was $40 for me to buy, but in 3-4 months pretty much paid me back.

After trying just about every brand of tampon, and having non of them work properly, this is a life saver. I can also wear it swimming or for other exercise activities with out a problem.

--Dawn


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 21, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Oh Fran I know what you mean about the tampon thing! took me like years to acctually get them working, but they're bliss once you got it. I don't really like applicators but they're good to "get the hang of things" *I like those kotex U ones in bright little colours and they're tiny as*. I saw these cases in a pharmacy the other day it was like a lipgloss tube but it was actually a tampon holder! Ingenious!



HAHAHA.. Becca... worst day ay?
I got my first one (i've only had 2 but man... i wished they came later in life haha) at the worst timing as well...

my... 13th b'day, while i was overseas.

*roll eyes*

but emm.. yes i do agree with Phoebe tampons are aweeesome. She actually introduced them to me like we send packages and she sent me some to try haha. i'm still getting the hang of things.



*Yeah me 2 kotex onse are awesome..*

oh and phoebe! you know the carefree one? it was 8$ for a 2 16 one i was like :O but dad was there


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 21, 2009)

Becca check your mail.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 21, 2009)

Aww sorry you had a bad start Becca! 

I got mine when I was.. 10? 11? Can't even remember. I was still at primary school anyway. But mine aren't too bad, I have like 6 weeks between them, and I _usually _don't get too much cramp, though recently it has been getting worse. I get into very bad moods though.

I've never tried tampons only because I'd be too embarrassed to buy them or ask my mum to buy them for me! I should just go somewhere I don't know the people who work and get them though. Dawn I've heard of something like that, the mooncup http://www.mooncup.co.uk/ think that's the same? I would like the try that too but again, buying it will be an issue for me. xD

Thank god I've never had any embarrassing leakages! Though I remember a few years ago a friend at school got hers.. all over the skirt and chair.. and A LOT of people saw.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 21, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> ps. sorry to take over thread but, i get white stuff "down there".
> i use small, thin pad things. its geting more often, and "heavyer"if that makes sense. i just want to know what it is. i have had it for 5 or 6months.
> sorry for h34r2 ur thread becca



thats called ovulation (sp)
I used to have them 2 for like 2 years haha then i got my period and its starting to stop. don't worry about it, those small thin pads you mean Pantyliners? i recommend using Carefree the THIN THIN THIN ones they're really good and while i was over seas i got panty liners that you can rip like its two layers so you change it less just rip it and chuck it i the bin.

G'luck haha


----------



## missyscove (Apr 21, 2009)

I got my period a week after my 13th birthday, so the summer before 8th grade.
Going to an all girls high school definitely desensitizes you to the stigma around menstruation though. Though the male teachers were kind of awkward about us throwing tampons to eachother across the classroom.

I also swear by tampons, but I usually also use a pad as a backup, if only because sometimes I'm running between classes and don't really have time to change it often enough then whoops, leakage.

I have a tampon case like this one
http://www.uncommongoods.com/item/item.jsp?source=family&itemId=17974
that I keep stocked in my bag.

Congratulations!


----------



## Spring (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, had to start sometime! Really a pain in the neck though. 
I can't remember when I got mine, but mine started out super super light, so was never a problem until a couple years ago. Now the annoying thing just pops up unexpected. I've always been slightly underweight, so my periods were at no regular times, which used to throw me through a loop (being out somewhere with absolutely no 'resources' available- nightmare!). They've started to regular out a bit now that I've kept my weight steady and keeping weight on more easily. So don't be surprised if they can vary in times between you're cycles, sometimes mine were months and months before one would come, then go back to every 4-6weeks. 

It seems to always come up at the worst times, don't they?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't get cramps at all. Sometimes I'll get a knotty feeling in my stomach, and that's it. I just take ibuprofen because it's uncomfortable but not painful. 

Also, my sister told me that to lighten your periods, drink lots of orange juice and water the days leading up to when it's supposed to start. Not sure if it works or not...

Emily


----------



## BethM (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't remember when I first started mine, but I know I was 16 before I started. 
For a long time, mine was always really light, but very irregular. (I was irregular, even though my mom put me on the pill when I was 17.)
As I got older (mid-20's), I got more regular, but it also got a lot heavier, and the cramps were the worst pain ever. I finally switched BC pills until now I'm on one so I don't have my period at all, partly for convenience, and partly because the pain was so unbearable for me.

I did find a heating pad on the tummy to work wonders for the pain.

Like others have said, every woman is different. 


Tampons were a lifesaver for me! I could never use pads without them leaking everywhere, even on light days. I know plenty of women who use them without problems, though. 

Christina, that tampon case is awesome! I almost wish I still got "that time of the month," just so I could use one of those cases!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 22, 2009)

Micheala: Yes the moon cup is the UK version of the diva cup. If you ever get the chance to try, you should.

Something interesting about when I got mine. My mother had her last period at the same time as I had my first. So in a way, she kind of passed it off to me.

I was also very lucky in that I got my first one, and I have been on a 28 day cycle ever since. Like clockwork, almost to the hour. It's not really heavy either, with minimal cramping, almost none at all.

--Dawn


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 22, 2009)

Becca, sorry the day started out stressful but it doesn't sound like it was too bad after all! I started my period when I was 11 years old and was in the 6th grade. It was pretty anti-climactic thankfully, it just started at home while I was peeing. No mess! 

I had something horrible happen at school the next day though- I was new to the small Catholic school and REALLY didn't fit in with the other kids (I was incredibly shy), and I was the first girl in my class to start my period. During one of our breaks, I went to the bathroom to change my pad and the bathroom was crammed with about 10 girls. When I was in the bathroom stall, I managed to DROP my very bloody pad on the floor and even though I picked it up right away, everyone saw it and went quiet. I waited for about 5 minutes for people to leave, but they all stayed so they could see who it was. To make it worse, the bathroom stall didn't have a receptacle to throw the used pad in so I had to carry it out with me, wrapped in a ton of toilet paper, and throw it away in the regular bathroom garbage with everyone staring at me :bawl: By the end of the day, everyone in the upper grades knew what had happened.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 22, 2009)

Another little funny for you.

I was sat in a very busy waiting room and my daughter (then about 4) was rooting through my handbag and pulled out something, held it up and said .. "Oh look .. tampax!" 

Aghhh 

Apparently, when I was small I found my sisters box of tampax, took them all apart and pretended they were mice!


----------



## Numbat (Apr 22, 2009)

*Congrats Becca!  It's really annoying but you get used to it.


*Shiloh, poor you! That would be really embarrassing at the time but it doesn't really matter any more 
*
*Jessica, that really sucks! It was so nice of you to give up your pants and you get suspended for it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 22, 2009)

I like this thread!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have NEVER attempted tampons!! :nerves1They scare me!


Ali I'm so glad I'm not the only one lol! I feel like I'm about 15 when my friends are talking about using tampons and I'm still on pads!

I seriously hate getting my period again. I had a mirena coil for 5 years that I had out in September because I've gained so much weight from it (I had the coil because my periods were leaving me screaming on the floor in agony) But now on the pill I am just a mess. I burst into tears at the drop of a hat and am soooo grouchy. I need to go back and change it but it's such a pain, and to remember to take it every day as well! ssd:


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow thanks guys your all so supportive!!
I haven't had any actual 'pain' yet - just feeling sick... can they cause annoying little headaches too? 
After a while I completley forget I'm on it and that I have a pad on until I go to the bathroom and its like woah - lol!!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you tried the injection or the implant Jen? The injection, I find, is great


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a 'period survival kit' lol, it's just a gold make-up bag I bought in Penneys and I keep pads and Panadol in there, you can take it with you between classes because people just think you are going to top up your make-up


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Have you tried the injection or the implant Jen? The injection, I find, is great


Yeah I was on the injection for a year a while back- I went from a size 12 to a 16, and was a blubbering moody mess! Sucks because it was so convenient to just go and have it every 3 months, no periods and no remembering to take the pill every day!

I think I'm just going to have to go through different pills until I find one that suits me...


----------



## Sabine (Apr 22, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the injection or the implant Jen? The injection, I find, is great
> ...


Isn't it really frustrating that there is simply no perfect way of contraception. None of the hormonal ones agree with me either. I even got cold tingly finger tips and problems breathing on some of them.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh boy...

Haven't had any real embarrassing moments other than a random tampon peeking up out of my purse... yes, headaches are a part of it but the BLOATING I can do without... some months up to 5-10 lbs of water weight for me... but I am near menopause and instead of a 7 day cycle I am down to 2 days... one heavy-omigod-I'm-gonna-blow day and a taper off day.

It is fun to send your hubby or boyfriend to the market to pick tampons or pads up for you... my hubby hates it! Makes it all the more fun...

Good luck,

Denise


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 23, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the injection or the implant Jen? The injection, I find, is great
> ...



Which pill are you on? I had a similar problem and I switched to Yasmin, so much better!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 23, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the injection or the implant Jen? The injection, I find, is great
> ...


That's insane. Sounds like I got lucky with it then.

Hope you do find something that works for you.


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys 

The headaches are soooo annoying grr!!
Haven't had any cramps yet and I think I'm dealing with it quite well?!?! I am going to tell my little sister - because well she is 11 now shes not stupid, shes knows about that sort of thing because she reads my books. It will help her to know also so she can talk to me about it and to save a lot of hassle from hiding pads and stuff.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2009)

God I couldn't live without tampons- I just hate pads so much I haven't used one for about 7 years, and I intend to keep it that way lol

My period pains were so bad I was on the strongest mefenamic acid but it never worked well enough.

Flashy- I had the implant but it drove me absolutely insane- it completely mucked up my periods so it was like just one constant one. So I had it removed (youchie) and went back on the pill- life saver! I can't believe I can have a period without unbelievable pain lol.

I don't know what it was about my periods but I used to faint because of them. Went to the doc and they said I was losing too much blood, so going on the pill etc. was just a life saver because it made them so much lighter too!


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

^ Isn't that called being anemic? My mum gets anemic a lot - she has to have iron tablets. She says I might get like that too :S I can't swallow tablets - ICK!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

same. me and tablets .....:yuck lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2009)

A lot of women get slitly anemic during there time of the month nothing major though. But yes that does sound like you need to make a visit to the doctor.

I have to take iron pills on a daily basis or I get very sick luckly my sister is anemic also so I can get the meds from her doctor without much money. During my time of the month I cant barily do anything with out being tired.

The average count is a 12 I think I run a 5 or 6 normally. During the time of the month I run a 4. So it does change.

My sister runs a 3 her doctor looks at both of our counts and always say I dont know how yall are standing much less living day to day live pretty normal. I may be a little more tired then the average jo but I do it.


----------



## BunLuvvie (Apr 23, 2009)

Another funny story:
When I was 11, I went to one of those YMCA "girls only" health (period) talks. My mom WAS going to take me, but my little sister was sick so guess who had to take me! My DAD!! He had to sit through it too!!!!!!!!!!!! and ohmygosh that was AWKWARD!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> The average count is a 12 I think I run a 5 or 6 normally. During the time of the month I run a 4. So it does change.
> 
> My sister runs a 3 her doctor looks at both of our counts and always say I dont know how yall are standing much less living day to day live pretty normal. I may be a little more tired then the average jo but I do it.


What do you 'run'?

:?



And Bunluvvie! OMG embarassing!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

becca, i _THINK_ she means pass stools or.... running sport thing....


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aweeh Becca, Congrats =) 
I was surely paranoid when I got mine, and grateful for my moms' strict rules. It was my cousins wedding, I was wearing a white summer dress with pink and orange flowers on it. My brothers -on the way home- we're going to their dads house and I asked my mom if I could go with them and come back with them that night. She said it was already 12 and that wasn't a good idea. Well, I went to the washroom when I got home and there it was.
Worst part is that the wedding was in 2002.... i'm 14 now -turning 15 in 3 months-. Yep, I was 8


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The average count is a 12 I think I run a 5 or 6 normally. During the time of the month I run a 4. So it does change.
> ...






For my iron count. I run a 5 or 6 the average person runs a 11 or 12.

I was talking about what jen said

I don't know what it was about my periods but I used to faint because of them. Went to the doc and they said I was losing too much blood, so going on the pill etc. was just a life saver because it made them so much lighter too!

Your iron is what cause animia.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 24, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> ...


sorry i guessed it was passing stools,... lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I know- the doc said that. Took some blood tests and said that i was, but said it wasn't severe. Didn't need iron tablets apparently, as it only happened like 5 or 6 times over like 3 years. I went on the pill I either don't get a period or its just so light that I am fine. 

Was kinda scary though...being dizzy and falling over etc. and not knowing what was wrong with me


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2009)

I am SO making that doctors appointment. Steve and his friend went to a conference early this morning and because they were up so early getting ready, I got up and made a cup of tea. When he left I went back to bed and promptly burst into tears. Why? I have no idea but I think it's because he didn't tell me he loved me before he left like he normally does!:shock: Then I fell back to sleep and woke up and cried again because I was tired. I am turning completely mad! Pass me the giant bar of dairy milk.


Sorry, to hijack a bit there Becca, I just had to share that with people who may (or may not lol) understand! :expressionless


And Fran, I'm on Yasmin too! Have been for a year. It was great at first, but the past 5 months or so it's been rubbish


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats Becca! I think that it's great that you will be there for your little sis when the time comes for her. I was raised by my mom, Grandma and my sister is 7 years older than me so I had a ton of support. 

I have an awful time trying to find a pill that works for me too. They all make me sick. My period never bothered me until about 4 years ago, when I was 23. Now, my cramps are terrible and I get a horrible migraine the night before I start. They are so bad that sometimes I throw up :yuck

My doctor's idea for helping me? Well, it's to prescribe me a migraine medication that may render my birth control ineffective :rollseyes


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2009)

You poor guys- I never realised the pill could have such effects!

Have you tried Mercilon? That is the one I am on, and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 24, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I am SO making that doctors appointment. Steve and his friend went to a conference early this morning and because they were up so early getting ready, I got up and made a cup of tea. When he left I went back to bed and promptly burst into tears. Why? I have no idea but I think it's because he didn't tell me he loved me before he left like he normally does!:shock: Then I fell back to sleep and woke up and cried again because I was tired. I am turning completely mad! Pass me the giant bar of dairy milk...


Sounds like the way i feel when I'm premenstrual. Every little thing makes me burst into tears around that time. The period itself doesn't bother me much.
Sometimes it's actually quite a relieve when I realize that the reason I burst into tears over nothing is just due to this time of the months


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am SO making that doctors appointment. Steve and his friend went to a conference early this morning and because they were up so early getting ready, I got up and made a cup of tea. When he left I went back to bed and promptly burst into tears. Why? I have no idea but I think it's because he didn't tell me he loved me before he left like he normally does!:shock: Then I fell back to sleep and woke up and cried again because I was tired. I am turning completely mad! Pass me the giant bar of dairy milk...
> ...


If it wasn't due to that I'd be seriously worried about myself lol! I've cried about 6 times today now for no apparent reason at all! :expressionless This worries me as well because I wasn't expecting the monthly gift from mother nature for about 2 weeks and I'm going away next week to Centreparcs, where there will be lots of swimming involved!! :cry1::cry1:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 24, 2009)

"Aunt flow", How fun! :grumpy When I get the gift of mother nature it's such a pain. I cramp super bad before getting it and during. Sometimes it's get so bad I just have to squeeze something and scream. Then there is joy of waking up to find your pad didn't do it's job and your bed has blood on it. I use pads and tampons, but I prefer pads. Oh and don't get me started on how fragile I get emotionally and short tempered.

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but when using tampons make sure to always take them out before bed and use a pad. Your body needs to be able to have time to let it all flow out. Wearing a tampon all day and night is extremely dangerous and potentially fatal.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 24, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> I am SO making that doctors appointment. Steve and his friend went to a conference early this morning and because they were up so early getting ready, I got up and made a cup of tea. When he left I went back to bed and promptly burst into tears. Why? I have no idea but I think it's because he didn't tell me he loved me before he left like he normally does!Â :shock: Then I fell back to sleep and woke up and cried again because I was tired. I am turning completely mad! Pass me the giant bar of dairy milk.
> 
> 
> Sorry, to hijack a bit there Becca, I just had to share that with people who may (or may not lol) understand! :expressionless
> ...



Yasmin is supposed to be quite strong isn't it? Maybe thats the issue. I read online they are bringing out a lower dose version called 'Yaz' this year.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> mouse_chalk wrote:
> 
> 
> > I am SO making that doctors appointment. Steve and his friend went to a conference early this morning and because they were up so early getting ready, I got up and made a cup of tea. When he left I went back to bed and promptly burst into tears. Why? I have no idea but I think it's because he didn't tell me he loved me before he left like he normally does!:shock: Then I fell back to sleep and woke up and cried again because I was tired. I am turning completely mad! Pass me the giant bar of dairy milk.
> ...



Really? I tried googling it earlier fed up with being in tears but all I could come across were sites with people raving about how good it is! My doctor originally put me on it because I wanted to lose weight, which I did lose a stone and a half but it's stopped completely now even though I'm exercising a lot more. I need to go back and change!


----------



## Becca (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't worry about hi-jacking the thread Jen - it isn't really we're still on the same subject - its all good to know 
I guess headaches are my thing? I get a little discomfort but I wouldn't say any proper bad cramps yet - I just hope it stays that way!
Also my legs have been really aching is that anything to do with it? Or do they ache for another reason lol!
My little sister knows now and we talk about like we talk about bunnies which is good


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm just now reading this thread - I'm so sorry (and yet happy for you) Becca.

I've almost always been irregular in my periods - going three to six months sometimes between periods - and then having my period last for a week or longer. 

I'll usually be doubled over with cramps for at least a day - sometimes two. I think it is because I am so irregular and well...probably too much information. But I have a rough time of it.

I thought I was finally done with my periods as I'd gone 10 months without one - then when I went home to visit my mom a bit ago - I wound up getting my period again. 

I have been given iron for anemia at least three tines - maybe four or five - I forget. We think that part of the reason that I get anemic is that I lose so much blood when I do have my period - I once had one where I was going through hospital pads every half hour - Art rushed me to the hospital for that...

Anyway - enough of my horror stories - one of the things I do now since I do know I flow heavy is to keep an old towel to put on my chair or on the bed when I go to bed...just in case I leak...which I often do.

You'll find ways to work around your period...


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 24, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > mouse_chalk wrote:
> ...



Yeah it might be slightly better as it has a lower dosage, for the mood swings. I guess it might be a trade-off, you'll be less moody but have worse cramps probably! Tell me how it goes!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm just now reading this thread - I'm so sorry (and yet happy for you) Becca.
> 
> I've almost always been irregular in my periods - going three to six months sometimes between periods - and then having my period last for a week or longer.
> 
> I'll usually be doubled over with cramps for at least a day - sometimes two. I think it is because I am so irregular.


Sounds exactly like me


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 24, 2009)

This is why we ladies are stronger than steel.:biggrin2:

A comedienne once said "Girls try to lose weight and they lose it in the chest area. That's so not fair. Guys try to lose weight and they NEVER lose it in their nether regions...why is that?!" They would never survive a week with Mother Nature's gift, the "friend", the "curse" or whatever you wish to call it...:biggrin2:

And to Gracie, happy early sweet 16... I still remember my sweet sixteen party... back in the Middle Ages. 

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote:*


> And to Gracie, happy early sweet 16... I still remember my sweet sixteen party... back in the Middle Ages.
> 
> Denise


Thanks 
It's so much a big deal here but I'm still having a big party


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 24, 2009)

Who would have guessed this would be such a popular thread on a bunny forum, lol! I didn't use birth control for too long because I had my tubes tied at age 25. I just knew I didn't want children. I have never regretted that decision. I do wish that we would have had the options available today back then. I'm 50 now - and haven't had a period since I was 46. My body went into menopause abruptly. I think most women taper off, but mine just came to a screaming halt. I don't miss them at all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

:nerves1The day thisthread wasposted I had started, I finished last night. OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Who would have guessed this would be such a popular thread on a bunny forum, lol!


Lol! I know I was thinking the same earlier! There are dedicated message boards for women's health out there but I think I'd still rather talk to people I 'know' like you guys lol 

I haven't cried since 8pm and it's now midnight. Hurrah!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 24, 2009)

Late to the party here... 
Becca, glad it wasn't a bloody flood for you! 
I remember when I got it. On a trip, whole family in a hotel room, and one bloody hotel mattress. 
Dreadful.
You'll enjoy tampons once you get comfortable with them... I agree, they're a bit scary to start with, but so much more comfortable 

As for y'all looking for birth control options, I've just finished my 8th full year on depo-provera (the shot). Fantastic stuff. Some minor concern about osteoperosis.... as it runs in my family, I thought that 8 years was long enough.
Really great drug though. No mood issues, weight issues or anything.

I'm waiting for the IUD ( Mirena coil) and I'm breaking out in pimples and all sorts of fun while Mother Nature redecorates my body. My temper is a bit shorter as well without my drugs... wish I could have stayed on it!

(My crabby temper and breakouts are birth control in of themselves :biggrin2

Went on the pill... Aviane. STAY AWAY FROM IT.
Not good... it is the cheaper version of Alesse. Horrible side effects... I had huge lumps under my skin on my face, and my glands swelled to the point where I couldn't move my jaw.
Horrendous!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> As for y'all looking for birth control options, I've just finished my 8th full year on depo-provera (the shot). Fantastic stuff. Some minor concern about osteoperosis.... as it runs in my family, I thought that 8 years was long enough.
> Really great drug though. No mood issues, weight issues or anything.


Or you could be like me - and be unable to have kids without fertility pills.....

Art & I will be married 30 years in August - we've used birth control all of 3 months I think of our marriage....maybe 5 or 6 months - not 100% sure. 

I had issues with birth control pills back then (made me sick and we didn't know my medical history).

When we did want to get pregnant - I went on Clomid for three months - the third month I accidentally took two pills in one day and not one (Thanksgiving....I couldn't remember if I'd taken it so I took it that night - only to count out the pills afterwards and realize I'd taken it that morning...).

Hence...I have TWINS.

I later learned out that there are twins in my birth family too - like every 3rd generation or so...

Anyway - I feel sorry for y'all who have to be on the pill....you have my sympathy!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :nerves1The day thisthread wasposted I had started, I finished last night. OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


Okay that is so wierd - I started (obviously) on the day I started this thread and I think I've stopped now too!! Freaky :expressionless


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree - much more comfortable talking among friends. Guys would never understand this thread!

Great forum!

Denise


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I agree - much more comfortable talking among friends. Guys would never understand this thread!
> 
> Great forum!
> 
> Denise


Yes definitly!! 

*Becca wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :nerves1The day thisthread wasposted I had started, I finished last night. OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
> ...


Nevermind - don't think I've stopped after all :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 25, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> As for y'all looking for birth control options, I've just finished my 8th full year on depo-provera (the shot). Fantastic stuff. Some minor concern about osteoperosis.... as it runs in my family, I thought that 8 years was long enough.
> Really great drug though. No mood issues, weight issues or anything.


It was the depo that caused me to balloon! I guess it works different for everyone.

I had the Mirena for 5 yrs- had it out last September. Not one single period, no mood swings and no bloating! Pure bliss! I did gain more weight though but I'm not sure if it's down to that or due to the fact all my health issues came along and I couldn't exercise properly anymore. I didn't start gaining weight until after I'd had the Mirena for about 18 months or so anyway. 

And Becca- I get the stop/start thing at the end of mine as well. The trick is to NEVER believe it and wear something anyway for an extra day- I always end up getting caught out!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> And Becca- I get the stop/start thing at the end of mine as well. The trick is to NEVER believe it and wear something anyway for an extra day- I always end up getting caught out!


Oh okay thats good to know Thanks Jen  I'll be prepared 
My legs are really aching! Ouchie :nerves1


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2009)

This topic is jinxed lol! I got mine again and I haven't had it in like three months! Great topic though!

I got mine like on Thursday but it came with no cramps so I was like yay! No such luck though, they just started a couple of minutes ago, ouch!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Awh Gracie 
Get some chocolate


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes be aware that it will seem like it is done and not be. Which is why I wear protection for atleast a full 24hrs to make sure.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to get achey legs (although mine actually felt like a stomach ache from my shoulders down to my toes), so I would say, yes, they could easily be related. Exercise generally helps because it gets the blood flowing around, also, heat can help, so a warm bath or a heat source on your legs can help too 

I also agree about the tapering off. Pantyliners can be quite good at the end when it seems to come out as coloured discharge as opposed to like proper blood (if that makes sense).


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

My leg is killing me!!
Ouchie


----------



## BSAR (Apr 25, 2009)

Becca your leg could be hurting because of your period.
My legs hurt and ache sometimes too.

And just for ya'll to know......that vitamin c thing and water DOES work!! For about two weeks I drank as much orange juice as I could a day, you're supposed to get 2000mg but as much as possible still works. And drinking a lot of water a few days before is supposed to work too.

I am on my period and usually the 2nd and third days have the most flow, yesterday and thursday for me. Even though they were heavy, they werent as heavy as normal. So yeah if you want lighter flows drink a lot of orange juice and water!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Amanda  I will try it!!!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep no problem!


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 25, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:
And Becca- I get the stop/start thing at the end of mine as well. The trick is to NEVER believe it and wear something anyway for an extra day- I always end up getting caught out!
[/quote]

My period ends for one day, and starts again, without fail, every month. I keep a tampon in, take out at like midday and think 'Oh, I must've ended'. I'm fine for the rest of the day, then BAM the following morning it appears again, usually in the most awkward situations. And I never learn! I always forget!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2009)

A friend of mine from high school married a doctor and he told her to eat chocolate when her period came on - apparently it has magnesium in it which helps the period symptoms, according to him. She said it helps her symptoms... her hubby could tell when she was going to start her cycle as he would say, "Have a chocolate shake."

What a prescription!:biggrin2:

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 25, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> A friend of mine from high school married a doctor and he told her to eat chocolate when her period came on - apparently it has magnesium in it which helps the period symptoms, according to him. She said it helps her symptoms... her hubby could tell when she was going to start her cycle as he would say, "Have a chocolate shake."
> 
> What a prescription!:biggrin2:
> 
> Denise


I wonder why she couldn't just take a magnesium supplement instead of all that nasty chocolate.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 25, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> A friend of mine from high school married a doctor and he told her to eat chocolate when her period came on - apparently it has magnesium in it which helps the period symptoms, according to him. She said it helps her symptoms... her hubby could tell when she was going to start her cycle as he would say, "Have a chocolate shake."
> 
> What a prescription!:biggrin2:
> 
> Denise


See, I've actually read that chocolate specifically is good for that! That it helps mood swings, and even helps control pain a small amount. I'm not sure how true it is, but I'm going to cling to that thought!


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah the chocolate that they mean good is the really, _really_ dark stuff, lucky thats my favourite haha.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 26, 2009)

my "monthly" is 9 days late...
school starts tomorrow so it better not come during school time *roll eyes*


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *DeniseJP wrote: *
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine from high school married a doctor and he told her to eat chocolate when her period came on - apparently it has magnesium in it which helps the period symptoms, according to him. She said it helps her symptoms... her hubby could tell when she was going to start her cycle as he would say, "Have a chocolate shake."
> ...


Maybe thats why I've been feeling kinda okay? All that Easter egg chocolate I've been eating :whistling


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> my "monthly" is 9 days late...
> school starts tomorrow so it better not come during school time *roll eyes*



Wear something then just in case


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but when using tampons make sure to always take them out before bed and use a pad. Your body needs to be able to have time to let it all flow out. Wearing a tampon all day and night is extremely dangerous and potentially fatal.


This is not entirely 100% true.

They do say that for a few days of your period you should wear a pad to give your body some relief from tampons but I never do.

As for not wearing a tampon at night- that's not true.

I'm sure you all know about TSS (toxic shock syndrome). It's a very rare case, but can happen if a tampon is left in too long. You can leave a tampon in maximum of 8 hours. Normally people do not sleep that long- say go to bed at 11 o clock, get up at 6.30 for school, that is only 7 and a half hours. So if u put a fresh one in before bed and immediately change it when you get up, that is not dangerous.
Some people go to bed at midnight, and get up at 5.

Obviously if someone goes to bed at 9 o clock and gets up at 9 o clock then that is not good! 

However- best to be fully aware, becuase, as you say, TSS can be fatal. But if you don't like wearing pads to bed (I certainly don't because it means I have to shower when I get up, even if I'm late) then wearing a tampon to bed should be fine as long as you don't sleep more than 8 hours, and you change it immediately before you go to bed and when you wake up.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 27, 2009)

i want to wear tampons (i do) but thing is my mum doesn't allow me so i have to buy my stuff in secret.

"it" still not here yet


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2009)

Why doesn't she allow you? Surely it's not her choice? I understand there is a slight risk of TSS, but it is so so slim, otherwise tampons wouldn't be sold and purchased so rapidly by women all over the world.

I couldn't live without them lol.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 27, 2009)

I wear a tampon thourghout my period and throughout the night. And I'm not dead yet!

I remember when I told girls at school that and they all went crazy saying I was going to "catch: TSS. I think that the idea of TSS and tampons has been so instilled into people they think that is you wear a tampon for any longer than 8 hours you will instantly die on the spot. Its just not true! You just have to be careful. Make sure your tampon is the lat thing you put in before bed and the first thing you do in the morning.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2009)

True that ^. I'm totally the same.

To be quite honest, TSS will probably only be likely to occur if you actually 'forget' you are wearing a tampon, and leave it in for 3 days or something. 
You've just got to be sensible about it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 27, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As for y'all looking for birth control options, I've just finished my 8th full year on depo-provera (the shot). Fantastic stuff. Some minor concern about osteoperosis.... as it runs in my family, I thought that 8 years was long enough.
> ...


Thanks for telling me that, Jen! I've been kind of worried about switching over... Hopefully I have your good luck with the Mirena.
The doctors here have some sort of rigamarole about only giving it to women who are married or have already had kids.
"Trust me doc, there's a reason I want this coil! NO babies = Happy me!"


----------



## Becca (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I've stopped now  Wooooop just in time for PE Tomorrow!
I didn't know this thread would be this popular! Its really cool and helpful


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha ha, who would have known Becca!You know what girls are like though, we tell each other everything - in all its embarrassing glory!

While we are on this kind of subject, have any other teens had their hpv jabs yet? I am the last year to have it on the NHS (year 13) as they are doing a catch-up programme with older girls,so I am just waiting for my third jab in August to finish the course. My mum had a whole fight with our GP trying to get me to have the Gardasilvaccine (as it protects against 2 more viruses),but I ended up having Ceravix (the one on the NHS). However, I heard the other day that there have been some reallybad effects associated with the gardasil one, so I'm kind of glad I didn't get that one!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yep I have . Same as you- due to have my last one in August.

We are the last year to have it on the NHS? Oh yes 

Yes I heard some bad things about the other vaccine, but I am not totally sure how true that is? But I have the same one as you- the Ceravix.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah we are the last year - so pretty lucky for us! They started the programme this year in the UK, and they are doing a catch-up programme up to 17-18 year olds, so basically as of this year every girl younger than us will get the vaccine. I've heard of some older girls requesting it and still getting it, but some have to pay for it due to their age.

How did you react to it? I found the first actual injection fine (I honestly didn't even feel it!) but it ached so much afterwards. I couldn't raise my arm at all! The second injection hurt more, but the after pain was much less. Although I did get a horrible localised reaction for the second one! So I'm hoping third time is lucky and I get no after effects at all.


Yeah, I've heard rumours of Hodgkin's Lymphoma (sp?) being linked to the Gardasil, as well as a few deaths, but it's all speculation really.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh dear poor you!

Yeah the first one didn't hurt at all for me, but I couldn't move my arm for the next few days lol. The actual second injection hurt, but my arm didn't ache as much afterwards.

I haven't had any side effects- lucky me , although I won't speak too soon as I stil need another one!

Dunno bout u but I would def pay for the vaccine if i had to- anything to reduce ur risk eh?


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had the gardasil, mine was fine. I learnt when I had the men b jab to move, move, move your arm and your sweet doesn't hurt at all. Only thing with mine was it bruised quite a bit.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ouchy...bruising. Mine didn't bruise- it just felt like I had pumped some iron at the gym the day before!!!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 27, 2009)

I had the gardasil series and finished up about a year ago. I'd heard that they hurt from some other girls and wow, they did- definitely more than other vaccines I had, but obviously less painful than getting HPV or cervical cancer.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't had the shot. I might but still not sure.
Some of my friends have only gotten two because it hurts so much. I am not good with needles and shots, I have only not cried once, and even then I almost did and it barely hurt.

Plus I have heard the shot isn't very good, like you can get really sick and have bad side effects. It is basically being tested right now, and everyone who gets it is just the guinea pigs. I am not getting it unless I am sure it is 100% safe.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't had my shot but going to this year.
I don't know why mum doesn't let me.
Weird don't wanna ask, cuz she'll get all "blah"


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Plus I have heard the shot isn't very good, like you can get really sick and have bad side effects. It is basically being tested right now, and everyone who gets it is just the guinea pigs. I am not getting it unless I am sure it is 100% safe.




The vaccine is totally fine. It's already been tested.

Unfortunately any vaccine has bad side effects. No vaccine you have ever had is 100% safe. Not one. Side effects (and v bad side effects at that) could have happened with all your vaccinations you've had throughout your life.

There is truth in what you are saying though- it's only once a vaccination has been around for many years that we can begin to see the 'long-term' effects that might occur.

But tbh- I'd rather take my chances with the jab. Someone has just died at 26 years old. I'm not taking that chance. 

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I had the gardasil series and finished up about a year ago. I'd heard that they hurt from some other girls and wow, they did- definitely more than other vaccines I had, but obviously less painful than getting HPV or *cervical cancer.*


well, we got the 2 jabs, i know, im waiting for no.3.
beth ***** in my class got it, and fainted, convoulions, hit her head and contracted fever, after one jab.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2009)

With every vaccination- TB, tetanus, all the ones you have had throughout your life, have had side effects you could have.

It's life, unfortunately . Everything has a risk.
I'm sorry for your friend tho


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> With every vaccination- TB, tetanus, all the ones you have had throughout your life, have had side effects you could have.
> 
> It's life, unfortunately . Everything has a risk.
> I'm sorry for your friend tho


i was coming back from the toilet, turned the coner, (she was heading to it.) i saw her faint, colapse, k=hit her head and leg on the wall, and shake, like a fit.
so i just ran down and put her in to recovery position, but she went unconisus by the time i ran down, so i went in and told the teacher, and i had to sit down in my seat.
:shock: but she is fine now


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2009)

That sounds really awful. You did the right thing. 
Dizziness, fever and being sick are, unfortunately, side effects of the vaccine .

Apparently some girls experienced adverse reactions to the vaccine, such as convulsions and sight problems, which is quite scary, but I guess a risk you choose to take.

Apparently this vaccine with save 700 lives every year, according to the Daily Mail. In 2006, 984 women died from cervical cancer.

I'll take my chances with the jab ....well I already have done lol


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> *That sounds really awful. You did the right thing. *
> Dizziness, fever and being sick are, unfortunately, side effects of the vaccine .
> 
> Apparently some girls experienced adverse reactions to the vaccine, such as convulsions and sight problems, which is quite scary, but I guess a risk you choose to take.
> ...


what wlse could i have done? left her there?
---------------------------------------------
i did not get a choice in getting the jag.
its ment to be the worst getting the 3rd and finl one.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol....er....:? I'm not quite sure what you are getting at, but I said you did the right thing.
You are only 11 right? I think you acted maturely to try and put her in the recovery position rather than panicking, like lots of young girls might have done.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Lol....er....:? I'm not quite sure what you are getting at, but I said you did the right thing.
> You are only 11 right? I think you acted maturely to try and put her in the recovery position rather than panicking, like lots of young girls might have done.


im 13 lol.
sorry. thosse typed words dont come out right!

i misintered the text you wrote aswel. and my mood does not help. sorry

--------------------------
thanks for explaining why you are angr=ery/unsure/confused. some people i know use actions instead.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

dont get me wrong, i dont blame you. 
wait...
for what?
oh, im muddled in my head. forget my post todays


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so soz- i counted wrongly from ur birthday :S:S 

No it's no probs. I think we just misunderstood each other


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't had the HPV jab, simply because I'm a needle phobe. I was on a uni trup on the day of the first jab and if I'm scared of needles I'm not exactly going to chase up getting it done :


----------



## BSAR (Apr 29, 2009)

I have until I'm like 24 or something to get the shot. But I think I will most likely get it next year.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> I'm so soz- i counted wrongly from ur birthday :S:S
> 
> No it's no probs. I think we just misunderstood each other





:roflmaok, we misunderstood each other. this happens all the time with me. lol


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 29, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I haven't had the HPV jab, simply because I'm a needle phobe. I was on a uni trup on the day of the first jab and if I'm scared of needles I'm not exactly going to chase up getting it done :


:shameBad Fran.I'm massively needle-phobic too and was freaking out before my first one, but it's not that bad.I would definitely get it if I were you, before the cut off point.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 29, 2009)

Bunnys_rule63 wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I haven't had the HPV jab, simply because I'm a needle phobe. I was on a uni trup on the day of the first jab and if I'm scared of needles I'm not exactly going to chase up getting it done :
> ...



I think I'll give it a miss TBH. I didn't have my BCG jab or my meningitis jab (because on the first I was throwing up with fear and they wouldn't give it to me, and the second because I kicked the nurse in the face) so I don't really want to add any more assaults or incidents to my list :


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 29, 2009)

You kicked the nurse in the face! Fran! You could be done for assualt  I smacked a police officer in the face, god that sounds really bad lol. But my friends were like massively tickling attacking me in a really skinny little street/ally thing and a police officer walked past and I can't control myself and accidently wacked him! :O He told my friends and not me off though  
I was reading the Jade Goody diary in a mag and oh it's so sad. So many girls didn't get it at my school, including 3 who's aunts or grandmas who died from cervical cancer. It's a free protection against cancer to me it's silly not to get it. But each to there own.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't get the cervical cancer injection here, the goverment had to make cutbacks so they decided not to provide it. Even if they did I think they were going to give it to all girls when they reach twelve or something so I wouldn't be able to get it.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I can't get the cervical cancer injection here, the goverment had to make cutbacks so they decided not to provide it. Even if they did I think they were going to give it to all girls when they reach twelve or something so I wouldn't be able to get it.


i got 2 jabs. im getting the final jab soon.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can't get the cervical cancer injection here, the goverment had to make cutbacks so they decided not to provide it. Even if they did I think they were going to give it to all girls when they reach twelve or something so I wouldn't be able to get it.
> ...


Ya your lucky in that respect that you are in the UK! At least you can get decent health care!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


i dont agree with uk and n.ireland but it has its up sides.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 29, 2009)

PepnFluff wrote:


> You kicked the nurse in the face! Fran! You could be done for assualt  I smacked a police officer in the face, god that sounds really bad lol. But my friends were like massively tickling attacking me in a really skinny little street/ally thing and a police officer walked past and I can't control myself and accidently wacked him! :O He told my friends and not me off though
> I was reading the Jade Goody diary in a mag and oh it's so sad. So many girls didn't get it at my school, including 3 who's aunts or grandmas who died from cervical cancer. It's a free protection against cancer to me it's silly not to get it. But each to there own.



I was 4 so I'm sure they'd let me off.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't had the HPV shot either. They were giving them free for people in my school and I 'lost' the paper to get signed.. teehee


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so so glad I've had it.

I'd do anything to reduce my risk of cancer, even slightly.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 30, 2009)

I totally feel for you Becca, lol, mine happened in an uncomfortable circumstance aswell. *blush*

Also as for the HPV jab, its not that bad, I had to have it and I am a maaaaajor needle phobic, before the HPV jab, I fainted from seeing needles but it wasnt bad at all...its the smallest gauge needle they can get and takes seconds. 

BTW, Becca!!! I need your MSN!! lol.


----------



## Becca (Apr 30, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *I totally feel for you Becca, lol, mine happened in an uncomfortable circumstance aswell. *blush*
> *
> Also as for the HPV jab, its not that bad, I had to have it and I am a maaaaajor needle phobic, before the HPV jab, I fainted from seeing needles but it wasnt bad at all...its the smallest gauge needle they can get and takes seconds.
> 
> BTW, Becca!!! I need your MSN!! lol.



*SPILL *

*And its [email protected] *


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

COmmon girls! I like this thread, lets keep it going!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 2, 2009)

Well mine is pretty embaressing, I got it while at my brothers house for the weekend. Okay, he lived with His dad, and two other brothers. I forgot to bring.... backup with me. I had to embaressingly walk to the neighbors house -.-


----------



## Becca (May 2, 2009)

Awwrh Brandy - bless you!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2009)

Mine was awful lol.
I got it when I was 12, and I was sitting with my Dad at the table having dinner.
Then I went upstairs to go the loo and realised! So I went into my Mum and Dad's room and shut the door, to get a pad from my mum's drawer- I didn't have any.

Anyway I was trying to work out how to use it, with my pants down by my ankles, when I heard my Dad's friend ring the doorbell, and come inside.

Then I heard them coming up the stairs and my Dad saying 'Oh Yeah i'll show you the extension out our bedroom window'.

And I was like 'NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' And was absolutely petrified my Dad and his mate would come in and see me half naked trying to unwrap a pad, but for some reason they didn't actually come in. THey must have looked out a different window. BUt I was so worried!!!!

It was so terrible lol!


----------



## Becca (May 2, 2009)

awwwwh bless you!! That must of been wel scary!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2009)

Well I was only really young at the time so I had no idea what to do!
I think my begging God in those final 3 or 4 seconds had a lot to do with it


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 2, 2009)

HAHA okay that made me happy or maybe its just cuz i'm happy right now!!! tehe!!! eheheh!!! ahhhh i'm totally ubberly happy right now mahahah okay i think im going crazy.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2009)

Or maybe had a few too many cosmopolitans this eve, no?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 2, 2009)

umm.. MAYBE! *grin*


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 2, 2009)

I think i'll make a new thread about it. (why im like "yeeehaaa!" LOL)


----------



## Brandy456 (May 2, 2009)

Prisca what did you do lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 3, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Prisca what did you do lol.


nothing *innocent smile*

:expressionless

:twitch:



:twitch:


----------



## PepnFluff (May 3, 2009)

Oi child what you do?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 4, 2009)

um um um... 

*change topic*

lets not hicgjack becca's thread.

brb dinner


----------



## Becca (May 4, 2009)

LOL No Prisca I want to know!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 4, 2009)

*Okay*..._ ummm._.. now i forgot what i'm typing about.

I'm not too sure if its that ummm pink sherbet i ate called umm.. *strawberry quick* 

or if its because... the guy i couldn't stop thinking about finally got a cell and i finally got his number and we texted and he stoped texting then texted me again b4 i went to bed last night... *Long* story, i might make a thread about it so i can explain more lol. 

don't worry i didn't take strawberry quick:twitch:
(*crystal meth* in a form of sherbet) ( don't ask how i know :blushan: ) i _wouldn't_ go near such thing, meth is one of the *strongest* drugs you can take. 



----------------------------------------------

My monthly is finally here after it being like 3 weeks late :rollseyes:rollseyes


I didn't ven know it was coming, gosh at least i get a day of school 

maybe that explains why i've been soo well soft.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

WOAH I didn't expect it, my period is heavy, what do i do?? oooh man i've been using tampons the whole day (chnged it like 4 or 5 times) and i dnt sleep with tampons cuz of the SST thing and the lower part of my stomach hurts! its like aching weighing down!


----------



## Becca (May 5, 2009)

Awrh Prisca!  Get chocolate and awesome film, a hot water bottle and a fluffy blanket


----------



## irishlops (May 5, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> WOAH I didn't expect it, my period is heavy, what do i do?? oooh man i've been using tampons the whole day (chnged it like 4 or 5 times) and i dnt sleep with tampons cuz of the SST thing and the lower part of my stomach hurts! its like aching weighing down!


its ok to wear tamopns to bed. its only a risk of toxic shock syndrom if its in for 12-14 hrs.
go to bed at about say 10.30 ish then you get up at 7 or 8. 
which is 9 ish hrs... so hey your ok.

hope pain gets better
ray:


----------



## irishbunny (May 5, 2009)

Prisca- Know how you feel! Mine can be so heavy and other times really light!


----------



## irishlops (May 5, 2009)

awh,, i dont want the pain..
or the trouble of it.. lol.
***prays i dont get it**

reailty hits.... oh, i wil get it sometime..
oh well. i hope every one feels better soon.


----------



## Kendar (May 5, 2009)

oh good, I was just reminded I get mine on thursday


----------



## irishlops (May 5, 2009)

at least you will be prepared


----------



## Brandy456 (May 5, 2009)

I got mine last friday, hasn't gone away yet.


----------



## Kendar (May 5, 2009)

I always know when I am Getting it because I am on birth control hehe. But I figured out that I am PMS'ing and I should not be allowed around people lol.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 6, 2009)

Most embaressing and unusual thing happend today.. ruined a nice sweatshirt.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 6, 2009)

aaaahhhh i wore the regular tampons today with pads underneath but ermm it leaked! twice! i changed it like 5 times today :S

Mum stil doesn't know i wear tampons i think imma tell her soon, use the reason of "sport" 

Its my second day but its sooooooooooooo heavy.

- p


----------



## pinksalamander (May 6, 2009)

Try using a bigger tampon Prisca?


----------



## Kendar (May 6, 2009)

You could try a diva cup. They are a little pricey but you don't throw them out, you just wash them. You just need to get used to putting them in without them leaking or being able to feel them.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 8, 2009)

dica cups... um lets not.. haha i think i'll be too lazy washing it


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 9, 2009)

lets see i got mine when i was in 7th grade (im now in ninth) i thought something really bad was wrong with me i was itching down there like crazy (i didnt actually scratch it) and i was scared to tell my mom. i ended up scratching in my sleep and i woke up with bloody panties and i freaked out...well we went to the doctor and they had to tell me i started my period...and had a yeast infection:blushan:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2009)

Had mine the other day. Ow the pain. Luckily I won't have to have one for another like 6 months cos I'll just take the pill constantly.
That's fine to do, if anyone was wondering. As long as you have a period and shed ur lining 3 times a year, you aren't at risk from anything.

Yay for only three periods a year!!!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 13, 2009)

I'd honestly feel lost if I didn;t have my period. It's like, somewhat , comferting. If that makes sense.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah definately. Like you don't have to run out buying a pregnancy test every month lol. 
But my periods just drive me a bit crazy and I just love not having them- I can go swimming any time without feeling self-conscious and bloated, I can wear my lil white mini-dress and not worry, I can go running without feeling all bloated and irritated.

I just love it lol. I love being able to have complete control over when my periods come. 

I want a period in two days? Stop the pill. I don't want a period for three months because I have exams and then holiday? I continue taking it.

Simples- sqwark. (for those of u who think I'm bonkers- this is from the 'Compare the Meerkat dot com' advert!)


----------



## undergunfire (May 13, 2009)

So is the hpv vaccine only needed if you have multiple partners in you're life? That is what I heard, you get hpv outbreaks from switching partners because of bacteria. I am married, so I only and will only have my husband, obviously. I am 20 years old, too.

Or does the Gardisil shot also prevent uterine cancer in the future regardless of only sticking to one partner?


It confuses me, lol.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 13, 2009)

Amy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HPV


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 14, 2009)

Its finally stopping, should stop by tomorrow.

Why can't guys get periods instead of us! GOSH!!


----------



## BSAR (May 14, 2009)

I want the pill that makes you have four periods a year! That would be lovely!


----------



## missyscove (May 14, 2009)

The HPV vaccine protects you from a few strains of HPV. 
Assuming that you are in a monogamous relationship and neither of you have these strains of HPV now, no, you won't get them and, heaven forbid you get cervical cancer, it wouldn't be caused by those strains.

There are, of course, other strains of HPV - many that aren't STI's- and it is possible to get cervical cancer without getting HPV first.

*undergunfire wrote: *


> So is the hpv vaccine only needed if you have multiple partners in you're life? That is what I heard, you get hpv outbreaks from switching partners because of bacteria. I am married, so I only and will only have my husband, obviously. I am 20 years old, too.
> 
> Or does the Gardisil shot also prevent uterine cancer in the future regardless of only sticking to one partner?
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca (May 14, 2009)

I'm not actually on my period atm but omg I have been in so much pain today!! Belly ache, leg ache and headache! Its 28 days since I had my first one on the 18th so..


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Yeah definately. Like you don't have to run out buying a pregnancy test every month lol.
> But my periods just drive me a bit crazy and I just love not having them- I can go swimming any time without feeling self-conscious and bloated, I can wear my lil white mini-dress and not worry, I can go running without feeling all bloated and irritated.
> 
> I just love it lol. I love being able to have complete control over when my periods come.
> ...


I do the same thing. I have endometriosis bad and have had a few surgeries for it. It's the only way to control my pain and allow me to function like a normal person. It's amazing, and I love it!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 14, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> So is the hpv vaccine only needed if you have multiple partners in you're life? That is what I heard, you get hpv outbreaks from switching partners because of bacteria. I am married, so I only and will only have my husband, obviously. I am 20 years old, too.
> 
> Or does the Gardisil shot also prevent uterine cancer in the future regardless of only sticking to one partner?
> 
> ...



This is not true. HPV isn't a bacteria- it's an STI. It's called the 'Human Papilloma Virus' and is one of the most common sexually transmitted diseases. 

Someone can carry the hpv virus without knowing it. If you have unprotected sex (which personally I think is just stupid) then you are at risk of catching it. It shouldn't be linked with promiscuity or anything negative, because you can still catch it even if you use protection and are careful. Like any STIs, condoms are not 100% effective in preventing you from catching it.

If you have unprotected sex with someone who happens to have it, you can then get it. It remains in your system and you can unknowingly pass it on.

It doesn't matter how many partners you have. Just if they happen to carry it. If you always use protection, your chance of catching it are very low. However, the more partners you have, the higher your chance of catching it.

That's why they only introduced the vaccine in schools for the year 8s- it was unlikely any of them have had sex, so they could vaccinate them with full cover.
If you have had sex then it's still very worthwhile having it, as it will still be effective.

It doesn't matter how old you are- it just matters whether it has been passed to you.
If your husband has had other sexual partners then there is a possibilty he has it- that is just a possibility. Seeing as sometimes there are no symptoms, the vaccine can prevent it from causing problems later if you have it, such as cevical cancer.

Basically I think it's worthwhile you getting it while you can.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 14, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah definately. Like you don't have to run out buying a pregnancy test every month lol.
> ...


Sorry to hear that.  

At least you can control it! It is a truely amazing thing


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2009)

I cannot stress how important annual pap smear tests are even if you have the same partner. It takes less than 5 minutes and if you have a good doctor isn't a big deal. My mother died of cervical cancer - and no woman in the modern world should be dying of cervical cancer anymore, it's completely treatable when caught early enough. Also you could get the HPV virus at say, 16 and not even know anything about it until you are 40 and suddenly are dealing with cancer. People don't know they have it, so it in no way means you are promiscuous. You might have one or two partners your entire life and get it. It takes TEN years to turn to cancer from the time it starts it's first stage (which does not always happen.) So anytime it's caught in those 10 years they can get rid of it. If it turns to cancer, that's another story. Prevention is the best medicine. 

I believe you can get the Gardisil vaccine until you are 24 so if you can, get it. If you are too old or don't want to get it, keeping up on your pap tests will also keep you safe. At least in Canada if you have three clean tests in a row, you can get your pap smear every two years. It's worth it. 

And thanks Jen, it was a nightmare but I am in the best shape I've been in in years now that I'm on the pill all the time. I was on it before but a different brand and also stopping each month. I was in pain all the time, not just during my period, and even after my last surgery. So we needed to control it. For now, it's working So I am very happy!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 15, 2009)

Ah Donna I'm so happy for you.
Women have to deal with so many problems lol, and it's nice to be able to have control over one of them, and not have to worry about it 
I had the implant for a while because I liked the idea of not having to remember to take a pill every morning, especially when you're in too much of a hurry to even shove toast down your throat, let alone take a pill.
But I just had a constant period for about a year lol. It would stop, and start, be heavy for a month, then pretend to stop for a few days with spotting etc.
And constant period pain. Fun.

Drove me insane. Went to the docs, said 'cut this thing out my arm!' lol and I've never been happy to try and remember to take the miracle pill in the morning.

I wonder why there are so many types and brands of pill though.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Brandy456 (May 19, 2009)

I know, I know,
Some pills have more of a , greater percentage for pregnancy prevention. But the ones with lesser percentage are for people who try to regulate their period without so many side effects.


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

^ Aaah!! Thanks that clears my mind a bit - I was a bit confused!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah-did some research, and there are two different types; the combined pill which is 99.8% effective, and the mini-pill is only between 92%-98% effective.

The mini-pill only contains one hormone, instead of two, and so it is less effective, but has fewer and milder side effects.

Apparently Mercilon (which is the pill I'm on) is good because it is the combined pill, so 99.8% effective, but it doesn't generally have any side effects (except, apparently bigger boobs..which is fine by me!!). I certainly haven't had any bad side effects.

I've always been sooo lucky with my skin and complexion, but when I was on the implant I used to break out in so many spots! It was just ridiculous; I barely got one spot a month and then I went on the implant and was permanently breaking out.

That was one of the reasons that I got it removed and went back on the pill- it's just so much better.

But I guess you don't know if you're going to be one of the unlucky ones until you try something.


----------

